# Eclipse



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Anyone have an eclipse head unit/receiver and/or changer in their car?
I am thinking of switching my JVC to Eclipse.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't have one (can't stand the looks), but from what I hear they're very high quality headunits. Put out a high preout voltage, great SQ, great reliablity, etc. Right up there with Alpine in those regards.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

yes, I just put one in my 200SX. I got the 3403 model. I love it. I have one in my Pathfinder too. Eclipse is a no gimmicks, straightforward quality brand. I would definetly recommend them to anyone. They are one of the best sounding. Do you have a certain model you're looking at?

http://www.eclipse-web.com/products/cdtuner/index.html


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Quality stuff. My brother has the 5423 and it's FANTASTIC. Very flexible, great sound quality, easy to use, and I think it looks great.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

ny98max said:


> Anyone have an eclipse head unit/receiver and/or changer in their car?
> I am thinking of switching my JVC to Eclipse.


I've got an Eclipse CD3422 in my wifes car and it is great.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

IMHO eclipse is *one of the* best companines for head-units on the makrket, if you were to purchase one you would definatly be happy with it


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I am looking for something that will do 5V-8V outputs. Basically Eclipse 5XXX and up. Whats a good place online to buy Eclipse?
I haven't seen many Eclipse dealers.

I think my JVC sucks even though it "supposedly" does 4V output..
http://www.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL026395&page=2


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there are no online Eclipse dealers, atleast none that are authorized. That's another reason why they're so much more expensive than other brands. In a store everything is priced pretty similarly for the features they provide, but you can buy all the other brands for significantly cheaper online, and with Eclipse you're stuck paying the shop's price.


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Yeah.. I might end up getting one off eBay w/ touchscreen LCD so I can replace my whole kit and kaboodle.
Get rid of the PS2/LCD/HeadUnit/Changer and get an Eclipse 7" LCD TouchScreen which can also play DVD Vids/Audio/mp3 and hook up an 8disk Eclipse changer to it, I think I'll reduce weight and also add space in the console


----------

